# HOW TO KNOW WHEN YOU HAVE CHOSEN THE WRONG ACCESSORIES



## melliemelissa (Jul 4, 2016)

[SIZE=medium]Art of Accessorizing will make or break your look. The basic difference between a good outfit and a mediocre or, worse, a terrible one is based on the [/SIZE]*accessories you choose to finish your looks*[SIZE=medium]. If you have attempted to accessorize, but cannot make out what you have been doing wrong, here are a couple of ways to know when you have chosen the wrong accessories.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*You Feel Fussy*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The simplest way to know you have got accessorized wrong is that if you are feeling uncomfortable or fussy in what you’re wearing. Maybe your bracelets are getting in the way, your earrings are creating it hard to talk on the phone or that jewelry keeps getting caught on things when you bend down.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Your Necklace Looks “Off”*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Have you ever placed a necklace on and found it just sat there, doing nothing? Something about the length looks off, but you are not as sure. Of course, if a necklace is not the right length you can always lengthen it or shorten it yourself.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Your Earrings Look Out of Place[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Bold earrings will be fun. But when they are too bold and too big there is a chance that they can work against you versus enhancing your features and who you are.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*People Can Hear You Coming a Mile Away*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Right now an enormous trend is to stack multiple bracelets on one arm. Girls are mixing metals, bracelet designs, and even adding watches to their stacks. One thing you have to be careful of when wearing these bracelet stacking trends is that the noise.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Everything Matches or Feels Over-the-Top[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Looking matchy-match after you accessorize is the worse thing ever. So as to avoid this, stay away from earring and necklace sets, wearing necklace and daring earrings and at the same time.[/SIZE]


----------



## WilliamRobinson (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I am really bad at this. I always choose the wrong accessory for my outfit. Once I have picked up the wrong sunglass for myself. I looked very weired on it. Then one of my friend guided me about what sunglass suits my face. She give me a list of best and leading sunglass suppliers that have a good collection of sunglasses.


----------



## Priti_Shah (Jul 31, 2019)

Its too difficult sometimes to figure which accessories to wear at what events ?


----------



## ioanam0 (Sep 3, 2020)

This helped! Thank you


----------



## gabiria (Sep 7, 2020)

It makes sense, so I like simple jewelry. And I heard that it is best not to wear more than three kinds of accessories at the same time.


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Sep 12, 2020)

Wow. Very interesting read. At first glance it's like a mathematical formula for fashion


----------

